# Medical Terms for Rednecks



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 31, 2004)

*BENIGN................WHAT YOU BE AFTER YOU BE EIGHT
ARTERY...............THE STUDY OF PAINTINGS
BACTERIA............BACK DOOR TO CAFETERIA.
BARIUM................WHAT YOU DO WITH A PERSON WHEN HE DIES.
CESAREAN SECTION........... A NEIGHBORHOOD IN ROME.
CATscan................SEARCHING FOR YOUR KITTY.
CAUTERIZE............MADE EYE CONTACT WITH HER.
COMA....................A PUNCTUATION MARK
D&C.....................WHERE BILL CLINTON LIVES
DILATE.................TO LIVE LONG.
ENEMA................NOT A FRIEND
FESTER...............QUICKER THAN SOMEONE ELSE
FIBULA................A SMALL LIE
GENITAL..............NON-JEWISH PERSON
G.I. SERIES..........WORLD SERIES OF MILITARY BASEBALL
HANGNAIL............WHERE YOU PUT YOUR COAT IN THE CLOSET
IMPOTENT............DISTINGUISHED, WELL KNOWN
MEDICAL STAFF.... A DOCTOR'S CANE
MORBID..................A HIGHER OFFER THAN I BID
NITRATES..............CHEAPER THAN DAY RATES
NODE....................I KNEW IT
PAP SMEAR...........A FATHERHOOD TEST
PELVIS...................SECOND COUSIN TO ELVIS
POST OPERATIVE....A LETTER CARRIER
RECOVERY ROOM......A PLACE TO DO UPHOLSTERY
RECTUM....................RIGHT NEAR KILLED HIM
SEIZURE....................ROMAN EMPEROR
TERMINAL ILLNESS.....GETTING SICK AT THE AIRPORT
TUMOR......................MORE THAN ONE
URINE.....................OPPOSITE OF YOU'RE OUT
VARICOSE.............NEARBY*


----------



## PArescueEMT (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Aug 31 2004, 11:04 AM
> * RECTUM....................RIGHT NEAR KILLED HIM *


 Roxborough Memorial Hospital

A local hospital at the intersection of Ridge and RECTOR Streets.


----------

